
Twtxt is a decentralised, minimalist microblogging service for hackers - notadog
https://twtxt.readthedocs.io/en/latest/#
======
livatlantis
Excellent! Love the idea. Just joined and set up my twtxt.txt file on a public
repo on GitHub (and using the raw as my twturl). I'm getting a cert trying to
interact with the registry, but might be something on my end.

Great job! Hopefully I'll get this working. Curious to see how hackers use it.

